# storing the hook-up cable



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

This seems a trivial thing but we need a new solution. We bought a wind-up reel but it's so heavy and cumbersome to use and takes ages to wind the cable up. We've seen some people use flexible ties that look a bit like those large pipe cleaner things that used to be fashionable to wind your hair round and make it curly. Something basically that will just keep the cable together once you've looped it up.

What do you use?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

For my main cable I use a plastic reel, as you say can get heavy.
For my shorter extension cable I just put it back in the bag it came in. Some people use their bucket slowly dropping and winding the cable in, which I think is a pretty good idea!


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

We use those flexible ties, got them in either Lidl or Aldi. 

corkbuoy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've tried various types of reels - can't get on with them. Very rigid and difficult to store unless you have stacks of space.

I've now adopted a rubble bag - just loop up the cable and stuff it in the bag. The cable is too heavy guage to get tangled. The bag can then be stuffed into all sorts of spaces. Keeps all the mud etc away from other things.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We bought a cable bag (zipped with a nylon cloth exterior & plastic interior) from a motorhome / accessories dealer in Preston. It certainly keeps the cable in one place in our comparatively limited storage space.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a 25m, a 15m and a 10m cable.....started as 2x25m cables.
To secure them I use a 2 or 3 inch wide strip of material which, with only half a knot, stays secure. (always plenty of old clothes about)
The same as tying your shoelaces without the bow bit!

Also carry an old tea towel to wipe the cable as I roll it up :wink:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I loop the cable so all the loops are the same size and then wrap the end round a couple of times and through the top (where you're holding the loops). Will stay like that for ever.

Joe


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We use an old shopping bag for storage.
Made of polysomething usually blue/white, red/white or grey/white check.

The cable is just looped up and put into the bag.
If it's wet it doesn't matter and bits of grit etc dry in there and can be shaken out when dry.
The bag adds no weight to the cable, squeezes into the locker easily and is easy to extract when required again.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I am quite amazed, I have been using reusable cable ties for years and have not seen anyone else with them, I have in fact given many to other people on site over the years, easy loop up the lead,
put the tie through and slide it tight, it cannot undo, then when you want to use the lead, press the tag and hey presto its undone,
then just leave it loose on the cable for when you move on,
This leaves the cable flexible so it will fit in a corner anywhere.
Simpulsse.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I use a reel and don't find it a problem - and even better the reel is a perfect fit inside the spare wheel that lives in the garage.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

A round cable bag, no ties needed. Plus we have ditched our heavy UK mains cable (heavy to me at least! :lol: ) and bought a European cable which is much lighter and packs away much neater.

Sal


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I use one of these


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I use a round cable storage bag, bought from towsure, and it came with a cloth mitt that is used to clean / dry the cable as you coil it up before fitting into the bag.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Reusable cable ties are brilliant. I have a selection in different sizes and colours and use them for all sorts of things, but actually not for my hook up cable. I bought a good solid DIY extension cable reel, disconnected and ditched the cable, took the end off my hook up cable, threaded it through a hole in the reel (seem to remember I had to drill one) and reattached the end. Job sorted. No join in the cable, easy to wind up, don't need to hold the reel up while I'm doing it.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

A supermarket "Bag for Life" does the trick, and when it wears out get a new one for free, they don't come much cheaper than that!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As others, I use a cloth supermarket bag, and just coil the cable up and dump it in. An old tea towel cleans a muddy cable before it goes in.

Gerald


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Unplug from the EHP and then from the van. Then wind up hand over hand from the van to the hook up point you will find that the cable forms a neat coil and will go into one of those canvas bags - no problem.
The trouble with reels etc. is that you get a twist on the cable.

I hold the cable coils in the left hand and wind on with the right. This could be left handed. If you do it the other way start from the other end.

It may not work the first time but after a few goes the cable will sort itself out and all will be quick and easy.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Its a length of wire, how complicated can it be to wrap up and store? If this aspect is a 'challenge', maybe motorhoming is a step too far!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> We bought a cable bag (zipped with a nylon cloth exterior & plastic interior) from a motorhome / accessories dealer in Preston. It certainly keeps the cable in one place in our comparatively limited storage space.


Same idea but we use an old soft sports bag/holdall. both cables inside and other bits and pieces, tester/ continental plug/adaptors fit in the side pockets.
Sue


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Roll on wireless mains

Delboy


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Mick757 said:


> Its a length of wire, how complicated can it be to wrap up and store? If this aspect is a 'challenge', maybe motorhoming is a step too far!


Doh!

Not "complicated" - just looking for different ideas. We've seen some ingenious solutions to everyday storage issues on MHF. The Duetto is NOT a large van so every little helps :roll:

Thanks everyone for your responses - will also keep an eye out in Lidl/Aldi for the flexi cables coming back in, wondered where you got them from


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

delboy0127 said:


> Hi
> 
> Roll on wireless mains
> 
> Delboy


Hear hear! :roll:


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

I use a blue Ikea bag, strong, two sets of handles and fairly waterproof.

Tim


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

muggers said:


> This seems a trivial thing but we need a new solution. We bought a wind-up reel but it's so heavy and cumbersome to use and takes ages to wind the cable up. We've seen some people use flexible ties that look a bit like those large pipe cleaner things that used to be fashionable to wind your hair round and make it curly. Something basically that will just keep the cable together once you've looped it up.
> 
> What do you use?


I use a plastic reel that was originally used in engineering and contained Mig welding wire. Simply wrap the cable around it and pop it into an old canvas shopping bag. It's fast, it's tangle free, and best of all it was free.


----------



## apurned (May 29, 2008)

Using a reel used to be a pain because the plug or adaptor connection can be cumbersom so I still a reel.....but I attach the cable with a piece of string tied mid length to the reel. So I reel in the cable from the middle and in this way it is only when fully reeled in that the plug and connectors reach the reel.
It works for me.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Ikea small blue bag, 20p - one for ehu cable, one for water hose and a pair of rubber gloves that stay in the bag also so if they are wet and dirty your hands stay clean when gathering them in.

Also keep a couple of the same bags inside as i find they are the perfect size for carrying clothes, towels, flipflops, soapbag etc. to the shower - they are quick to dry also.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Apurned - that is a very sensible suggestion.

It also gets over the problem of over-heating if left partially wound.

The opposing wires prevent the induction effects that cause it.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought a canvass/zip toolbag from Screwfix for £4.99 and keep my single 25m cable in that + plus other 'electrical things' e.g 2 sets of jumper leads and 5m 240v extension cable. Its been fine over the last 2 years -mind you my French designed motorhome has loads of boot space. 

Harry


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


I just coil it up like lassoo wang it in the back and hit the trail .







norm


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

I have used various reels but now just loop it all and secure with a tree tie. The type that is about 1 inch wide and has a number of slots to take any lenth of cable then hang it up in the outside locker. Perfect.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Wouldn't you have thought that, by now, given all the pointless and unnecessary 'bling' ideas they come up with to enhance showroom appeal, some inventive motorhome manufacturer would have come up with a retractable cable system? Too mundane I guess. Perhaps someone has, but I tend not be looking at the £100,000-plus vans...


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a 16A cable reel which has 35m of Blue 'Artic' cable on it and a short 1M 'fly lead' to connect up from the reel to the socket on the van.

I posted a thread about it which caused a great deal of controversy regarding it's use.

It stands free of the ground water, retracts and extends in seconds and if pliable even in -10 conditions while being thinner / more light weight then the orange cable (but still 16A rated)

We don't use mains very often, we only use it if we are on site every 10 days or so during a trip or if we are on an aire with it available. (it's there so why not). Everything in our van is on 12v (except for the fridge when on hook-up) so effectively its just charging the battery.

On some of the aires we came across (and even a few sites in Eastern Europe) power was more than 25m away from the parking so 35m came in handy a couple of times.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-59577-.html










I did see a couple of vans at the NEC with retractable cable reels but can't remember the makes.

When winding in, I always grip the cable with an old teatowl/rag so to dry it and get the dirt off it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Pard said:


> Wouldn't you have thought that, by now, given all the pointless and unnecessary 'bling' ideas they come up with to enhance showroom appeal, some inventive motorhome manufacturer would have come up with a retractable cable system? Too mundane I guess. Perhaps someone has, but I tend not be looking at the £100,000-plus vans...


There was a van at the NEC last month that had just that and a similar reel for the water hose as well. Both reels were fixed in a belly locker and the hose/flex exited through the floor, so they could be used when the locker was locked.

It was an big/expensive van, but I don't think it was anywhere near £100k though.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

EJB said:


> I use a 25m, a 15m and a 10m cable.....started as 2x25m cables.
> To secure them I use a 2 or 3 inch wide strip of material which, with only half a knot, stays secure. (always plenty of old clothes about)
> The same as tying your shoelaces without the bow bit!
> 
> Also carry an old tea towel to wipe the cable as I roll it up :wink:


Snap, I have exactly the same. If you coil them up with the lay of the wire (sailors used to handling ropes will know what I mean) you can get a very neat coil. I simply have a loop of cord which I pass round the coiled cable and hang the cables up. the 10 and 15 metre ones hang on hooks in front of the gas bottles in the gas locker and the 25 meter one hangs in the footwell on the drivers side. When I turn the gas on I select which cable I need.

peedee


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

My dad gave me a piece of wood for the electrical cable that he made - it's about 2 foot long and about 4 inches wide, and there's a big V cut into each end. 

I find it really easy to wind the cable around it and very very very easy to unwind as you just tip it left and right. 

No more tangles and I always know which end is which. 

I keep it in the gas bottle cupboard as because it's vertical rather than round, it's easy to fit in.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

We use these for our hookup leads http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tools/work-holding/clamps---cable/DK6781/cable-clamps.
I have Brillopad to thank for this idea :wink: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Velcro cable ties, come in all sizes for many uses.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

delboy0127 said:


> Roll on wireless mains


Great idea. :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a small receptacle with a hinged lid on my van and the cable is hard wired into the van, after use I just stuff the cable back in, works every time no tangles and very quick

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> ...the cable is hard wired into the van


Potentially even more messy than usual then if you forget to unplug & drive off. 

Not that you would, of course... 

Dougie.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Cable in the bucket is the best idea, the bucket serves as a fire bucket, waste water bucket, rinsing bucket, +++ and a storage area for your cable.

Drew


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to use velcro a lot and numerous cable ties till a mate of mine who is a joiner showed me these, They are only 10 miles from me so fetched them next day they are fantastic.

<< Clamps >>


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Like you I have very limited space and no garage/storage- I have secured about 4-5 double curve fixings (the kind you hang your garden fork up in the shed) in a kidney shaped arrangement, they are screwed to the side of the wardrobe -cable is stored neatly between the wardrobe and the rear door -each circuit is over a meter I can just get a 20 meter cable stored here.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

A bit of a mixture of the above, like jimmyd0g we use two cable bags the zipped ones with a nylon cloth exterior & plastic interior to keep our leads in, like EJB we have three different lengths allows for any combination on site, as the shorter the better when close to the power bollard – but that’s another thread. The cable bags are ideal, if the leads are mucky just coil them up pop them in the bag and clean the lead and bag when its appropriate to do so thus you keep the MH internal or lockers clean as well. You can also get them on line for under a fiver. Lite and easy does it for me every time.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*cable clamps*

The cable clamps mentioned by Steve and Les look great.
Which size is best for a 25m cable please?
TonyP


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi

I have a tea towel to clean the cable as I coil it up and then use the tea towel to tie round the coil. Wash the tea towel as required - simp-les

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I open the cupboard door. . . drag in the lead. . . force the blighter in the cupboard, leaving it like spaghetti. . . . force it shut by leaning my back against it, whilst pushing like mad.... and then drive off. 

To date, the door hasn't flung open under the immense pressure of the lead. 

Sorted !!!!!!

Freddiebooks


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use an old tea towel to wipe it clean as I wind it onto my arm, I use the big pipe cleaner and pop it in a cloth bag 

Rock and Roll we are


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I "converted" a domestic 25 m reel and it takes about 17 m of the orange stuff which we have always found sufficient although _somewhere_ there is a 10m extension :wink: 
In use, the reel sits under the van and is connected by a 1.5 m flying lead


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

I've just read all through this thread and I'm surprised no one mentioned the cable storage idea from that firm in Australia, I don't have time to go look for the thread now but the last I heard it was to be imported by the MHF people.

It was IIRC a reel type arrangement but one which you could put your own cable on.

Latter tonight I might see if I can find the link.


----------

